# Can you test with only a PC and a dish?



## rick_va (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you test with only a PC and a dish using the computer’s integrated TV tuner and a satellite dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you mean "can I receive free to air channels on my PC" you're now in the correct forum - the FTA forum. (Thread moved.)

You will need a special satellite tuner card for your PC ... a standard TV tuner will not work for satellite feeds.

You will only be able to view unscrambled "free to air" feeds - so if you are looking to view E* and D* or other company's scrambled subscription channels you will need to buy the appropriate set top box for that provider. No homebrew allowed.


----------



## rick_va (Aug 10, 2006)

got it. can you recommend a box or one to stay away from?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you're just getting started, I suggest you get a standalone FTA DVB receiver, along with the rest of the equipment. There are a few situations where a PC-based FTA receiver works better, but for blind scans and (typically) an easier user interface, you're better off with the dedicated receiver, IMHO.

Getting started: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree with Michael.
At least borrow STB from friends just for aligning a dish, with Starbox it's a pain


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I was considering plugging a Twinhan card into my PC (which is set up on my home theatre to play dvd, internet music, and such) to receive PBS-HD, since our local affiliate seems to enjoy multicasting over HD, and is very low power. I understand the Twinhan card will do HD (computer is a stock AMD Athlon 64 2GHz with integrated ATI on motherboard), and it has a USB2 to AC3 adapter to send pass thru AC3 dolby digital to the surround receiver. I understand PBS uses AC3, but Im not sure if this PC card is able to output a passthru AC3... Can anyone confirm one way or the other? I have a 36" KU dish and FTA LNB in the garage from previous WB-HD and hobby use, so just looking for a receiver. I havent seen any FTA standalones claiming to be able to do HD, so if I missed one, please let me know.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

For PBS-HD AC3 audio, you need to feed the DD stream to a DD-capable receiver. AFAIK, there is still no plain-old MPEG audio on the PBS channels.


----------

